# Nu metal sound



## Jaydien Stacey (Jul 17, 2020)

I make music on Ableton and use this guitar plugin called Shreddage 2 IBZ guitar. Can someone please tell me in the plugin how I can amplify that to the nu metal sound like the early Linkin Park sound?


----------



## AmbientMile (Jul 17, 2020)

While the Shreddage 2 series has some fx settings, to get the best sound from it you need to use an fx plugin such as Native Instruments Guitar Rig, IK Multimedia Amplitube or something like those.


----------



## jeorgia (Jul 18, 2020)

1. Linkin Park - Impulse
2. Live recorded guitar . Jackson JS Series Guitar
3. Native Instruments Guitar Rig - yes , IK Multimedia Amplitube - yes ,
or
*IGNITE AMPS*


----------



## gst98 (Jul 18, 2020)

It depends on how close you want to get. First of all using a guitar plugin is already a challenge to get over, and then using amp sims is another hurdle. Guitarist are probably the most picky of any musician about "their sound" and spend years chasing it down, and I know for certain that Linkin Park spent days if not more than week just setting up sounds. In general, if the gutar is in the backgriound its possible, but if you want it to be one of the mai focue points, a plugin with an amp sim is never going to cut it

But, a few tips:
-Run multiple Amps sims and layer them (they used Mesa Dual Recs and Marshall Plexis)
-Double track the powerchords with each amp sim, and then double track Octave parts over the top
-There is a series of videso by Waves on some of the tricks they used including using the waves doubler.
-Scoop the mids a _TON.

_If you listen to the multi tracks and stems of the songs you will realise that the 'guitar sound' is actually really the _Bass guitar_ doing the heavy lifting, paired with synth tracks. The guitars are really the top end over the top. The guitar sounds aren't that big sounding, they are actually quite thin, but they are very wide sounding (this comes from multitracking, doubling and widening). The fatness is coming from the Bass part.


----------



## jeorgia (Jul 18, 2020)

Linkin Park -original sound impossible from vsts


----------



## MichaelVakili (Jul 18, 2020)

Th-U Overloud, Amplitude, Toneforge Misha Mansoor, Revalver, Guitar Rig... Plenty of great amp plugins all over the internet, basically with any of them, with a little bit of tweaking you can get the sound you are looking for, of course if you know what you are doing and if you have advanced mixing& audio engineering skills.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 18, 2020)

Isn't Shreddage using the ampsims from Kontakt and aren't those the same as Guitar Rig?


----------

